# Give me some more DJ/MTBMX bikes to consider.



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

I'm sure there's plenty of these already floating around, but I'm going to post another one just for fun. 

Riding will be split between:
Street/Urban: 50%
Skatepark: 25%
Trails, DJ's, pump tracks, etc: 15%
2-5 mile commutes (to session spots): 10%

Looking for bikes that fit the following:

Rigid
26"
Steel preferred, Alum considered
Horizontal drops, but could do SS with a tensioner, so either way...

Some bikes that I'm already looking at:
Giant STP SS (rigid fork swap)
GT Interceptor
GT Ruckus
Specialized P1
Transition PBJ or BLT
Santa Cruz Jackal (rigid fork swap)
Trek Ticket DJ


Anything else I should be considering? Anything in the 26" range from BMX based companies?


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

If you are building and not just shopping completes, take a look at the Canfield DJ. They are on closeout on their web shop.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

I would look at NS majesty and Metropolis, also spank spoon one2one, Deity crypt keeper and street sweeper. 

If you are going to be doing mostly street and park I would strongly consider the Transiton BLT, that is what I ride and I love it... also I really dig the feel on the Street Sweeper and the Majesty Park frame... I'd strongly lean towards a park specific frame.... Doberman Pincher is good frame too...


----------



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

Kalamath said:


> If you are building and not just shopping completes, take a look at the Canfield DJ. They are on closeout on their web shop.


Yeah, I have no qualms about building a bike, but the trick is finding frames. I've already checked all the big names I know of and most sell completes. That's why I'm looking for small names that are also offering frames.



cglasford said:


> I would look at NS majesty and Metropolis, also spank spoon one2one, Deity crypt keeper and street sweeper.
> 
> If you are going to be doing mostly street and park I would strongly consider the Transiton BLT, that is what I ride and I love it... also I really dig the feel on the Street Sweeper and the Majesty Park frame... I'd strongly lean towards a park specific frame.... Doberman Pincher is good frame too...


Honestly, the BLT is currently at the top of my list. I'm riding a Transition Dirtbag right now and love the quality on it, so I'm a fan of their frames. The fact that they also have a distinction between trail and park frames, however small the geo change is, is another huge plus.

That said these other frames you're throwing out there are looking pretty good too. I'm glad there's some other options than the big name bikes out there.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

While the geo changes may look small the ride is way different between the PBJ and the BLT... My buddy rides a NS Metropolis and I liked it a lot and that is what sparked me to get a new bike, I used to ride an eastern Night train and I liked it but I knew it wasn't as dialed to my riding as I would like so and something was missing. So I started think about what I really wanted in my ride and how I wanted to use it.

Then i started to ride a bunch of different bikes, make note of what I liked and didn't and then look up their specs when I had time and figured out I like the feel of a BMX bike as it comes to nimbleness, flickability and trickability but like the stability of a 26, so instead of returning to my 24 or 20 inch I searched out a bike that fit those needs.

that is how I ended up with Transition BLT. Super short chain stays, higher BB and steeper HA along with a longer top tube... makes for a super fun ride, really easy to spin, manual and ride ramps but still stable enough to handles jumps


----------



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

Completely agree with you on wheel sizes. I've always ridden 26, and tried 20/29/24 at different points, and none of them felt quite right. 24 was probably the closest one that I could adjust to, but there's not a lot of selection for that size. 20 just hurts to ride (I'm 6'3") and 29 is basically just for XC, so yeah.

I would love to demo other people's rides like you did, but with how many different ways to configure a bike to your own taste, it's hard to get a good feel for anything unless they are all stock completes. 

I do have an old Azonic Steelhead (04, 05? idk) and it's alright for bumming around to bars in town, but the geo doesn't seem like it would be good for jumps or park at all. 71 degree HA, and like 17" chain stays. It's more of an XC bike than a jump bike I think. Hence why I'm looking into more serious DJ bikes.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, kind of long on the chain stays, the HA is fine... BLT has 70 and I like it the PBJ was like 68.5 so it was a little slacker and a little longer.. the BB height makes a big difference on how the bike rides, IMHO, that and chain stay length and wheel base.... Short and high is how i like it


----------



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

Oh yeah, the BB Height is probably what makes the Steelhead feel like an XC bike. Something like -30mm BB to Axle height. Combined with the chain stays, it's pretty long and low for a modern DJ bike. I guess pretty much anything with modern DJ geo will feel better...


----------

